# Modem IP Blocked by DoS Protection



## pu132 (May 2, 2008)

Hello all, I have a Belkin F5D7230-4 wireless router on a private home network with the default firewall settings and WEP secruity. For no particular reason, I checked the security log, and found



> Fri May 2 17:45:26 2008 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.130.64.1
> Fri May 2 17:45:26 2008 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.130.64.1
> Fri May 2 17:45:27 2008 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.130.64.1
> Fri May 2 17:45:27 2008 1 Blocked by DoS protection 10.130.64.1
> ...


10.130.64.1 is the second step of the traceroute, so I assume it's my cable modem. Is it bad that my router is blocking the modem every second or two?

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you experiencing any issues? This looks like someone probing you and the router is blocking the requests. perfectly normal.


----------



## pu132 (May 2, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. I have not had any issues that I can think of, I was just making sure this wasn't a security problem.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Maybe someone is trying to DoS you and your router is preventing them.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

One can't prevent a DoS. The router or computer still has to consciously drop the packets being sent, and I think it can still clog up the pipes to some extent. If they are attacking a service running on a specific port, they can cause problems on the system running the service.

If someone were to DDoS you and you were not running a server, your ISP would have to intervene at that point since it is an attack on their systems.

It could just be some idiot playing with hacking tools or even someone outside our country probing for unprotected machines to use as attack bots.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

The last post was made in early May. Considering the original poster has not replied in almost three months, this thread is long dead.

As a courtesy, please do not necropost old inactive support threads.

I'm going to close this thread.


----------

